# Anal gland exclusion on petplan



## Samc2 (Jan 11, 2016)

I rang up yesterday to insure my puppy, she asked me on the phone if i had taken her to the vets for anything at all other than vaccinations and flea and worming, I had taken her to the vets for her anal glands to be emptied, she said that she has to put and exclusion on their so that anything link to that is not included in the insurance, I'm so annoyed! I should have insured her before but she had free insurance with about a 5 day gap and I really though having her anal glands emptied wouldn't of effected her insurance, has anyone had this before and had it removed after no further treatment of 12 months? I have a groomer I know well and my plan is to take her their to get her anal glands emptied (now I know the symptoms etc) and try and keep it away from the vets as much as possible to try and get the exclusion taken off after 12 months, I'm sure nothing major can happen with them, apart from and infection and I could pay to have the glands removed if needed but it's still annoying to have an exclusion on your pet insurance for something as routine as that


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I didn't think groomers were allowed to empty anal glands anymore, but I had Pet Plan remove digestive issues exclusions from my cats policies after they were clear for 12 months, so it's worth asking them.


----------



## Samc2 (Jan 11, 2016)

MontyMaude said:


> I didn't think groomers were allowed to empty anal glands anymore, but I had Pet Plan remove digestive issues exclusions from my cats policies after they were clear for 12 months, so it's worth asking them.


She's a friend aswell so I think that's helps, she always checks my older dogs when she gets bathed and blow dried but she never has a problem, I think it's probably more that groomers don't want to rather than not aloud, if I'm aloud to express them (if I knew how) I don't see why my groomer can't, she might not ever have a problem again but if they do need expressing I would rather keep it out of the vets because of this, just in the hopes they will remove the exclusion after 12 months


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

To be fair its pretty standard for insurance companies to exclude any pre existing condition so having taken your dog to the vet about it they class it as a pre existing condition and exclude it. It can prove to be costly if the anal glands get infected or develop an abscess and the dog needs antibiotics or sedation to enable them to be flushed out and in some dogs it can become a regular thing.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Samc2 said:


> I rang up yesterday to insure my puppy, she asked me on the phone if i had taken her to the vets for anything at all other than vaccinations and flea and worming, I had taken her to the vets for her anal glands to be emptied, she said that she has to put and exclusion on their so that anything link to that is not included in the insurance, I'm so annoyed! I should have insured her before but she had free insurance with about a 5 day gap and I really though having her anal glands emptied wouldn't of effected her insurance, has anyone had this before and had it removed after no further treatment of 12 months? I have a groomer I know well and my plan is to take her their to get her anal glands emptied (now I know the symptoms etc) and try and keep it away from the vets as much as possible to try and get the exclusion taken off after 12 months, I'm sure nothing major can happen with them, apart from and infection and I could pay to have the glands removed if needed but it's still annoying to have an exclusion on your pet insurance for something as routine as that


Its usually standard with all insurance companies that anything they have had prior to taking out the insurance is excluded from the policy. I have found too that they tend to group illnesses so that a stomach upset that wasn't clearing up and needed vet treatment as an example, then becomes a blanket exclusion for "disorders of the digestive tract".

I have had an exemption removed although not with pet plan, once one of mine had stayed problem free for a year that was for diarrhoea prior to me adopting her and was cleared up when I got her. Hers was due to worms and coccidia protozoan parasites nothing more whist in the homes care, and they still put on an exemption for disorders of the digestive tract.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

It's common for insurance companies to put blanket exclusions on your policy. When I first got Lola they got her records mixed up with a Staffy called Red. He had some sort of skin condition between his toes, and because of this they put an exclusion on her for any skin condition. They said that I could appeal after a year.


----------



## Samc2 (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks everyone, I suppose I'm more annoyed at my self for not taking the cover out before the free 4 weeks ended, if I had done this it would have been fine, I'm sure it was just routine and fingers crossed she doesn't get any other problems with them, Infact because of this I am just so glad that I took cover out for her now and also my other dog, come to think of it I'm pretty sure my other dog has been to the vets before for a phantom pregnancy, she has since been spayed though, hopefully everything will be ok, that's literally all I can think of for the 2 of them to of ever been to the vets for


----------

